# best dust mask



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

I would appreciate suggestions and perhaps brands and model numbers if possible of the best dust masks for woodworkers. I use machinery and hand tools.
"Best" means to me excellent protection and also comfortable enough that I will continue to use it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

The mask providing a down draught over the face was used at my chemical factory.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the same problem with dust masks. I have bought several in the past couple years. I found a cloth dust mask does a fair job...if you can keep it sealed without letting dust in. I found that most dust gets in from each side of my nose. I discovered if I pull the cloth mask up almost to my eyes, then put my glasses on over the mask, it will seal the on each side of the nose and works fine for me. I have a carbon filter mask that leaks around the nose, I may give this a try. It seals great except on each side of my nose. I will give that a try next time I am in the shop. The really good dust masks, I can't afford so I do what works for me.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Your choices are many and varied, all the way from a simple disposable K95 to a full face respirator to a self contained air shield with active filtration (Trend). You need K95 to be effective.

I have used disposable 3M masks for years. I bought an RZ mask and feel it’s just a fancy cloth mask over a paper filter. The metal nose band is very stiff and does not bend to the bridge if the nose. It is harder to out on and take off does not seal to my face as evidenced by breath fog on my glasses. The 3M I can get totally sealed. Functionally I can’t see the disposable paper filter under the cloth any better than a simple mask.

So I’m back to the 3M masks, I buy them in bulk at around $1.50 or so each, I toss them when the rubber bands get stretched and funky.

Dust is a big subject and there is more to it than using a mask. Starts with dust collection at the point of origin and addressing air quality. Be aware dust is suspended in the air long after you’ve taken the mask off, so high efficiency air filtration is very important on a closed or poorly ventilated shop.


----------



## Jay_L (Oct 16, 2020)

I use a 3M 6000 series half face respirator with P100 pancake filters due to my prescription eyewear fogging up with N95 or N100 disposable masks.

Edit: I make it a point to purchase from a trusted resource due to the high incidence of Chinese manufactured fakes..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Moshe Kwart said:


> I would appreciate suggestions and perhaps brands and model numbers if possible of the best dust masks for woodworkers. I use machinery and hand tools.
> "Best" means to me excellent protection and also comfortable enough that I will continue to use it.


Use a N95 or a KN95 for a paper mask. You would get more comfort, especially in hot weather with a chemical respirator. I normally use a 3M disposable respirator.


----------

